# نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة :)



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2007)

اربع حماصنة حرابيق طالعين بتكسي شوفيره كمان حمصي, بدّن ياكلوا الاجرة 
 عالشوفير قام اتفقوا انو ينزلوا بسرعة بس توقف السيارة وفعلا وقفت السيارة قام فتحوا الابواب بسرعة واشتغل الركض رجليهم تدق بضهرهم من السرعة وفاتوا ببناية عالعظم وطلعوا اول طابق....تاني طابق....تالت.....هيك حتى وصلو لاخر طابق لزقوا بالحيطان ولا حِس ولا نفس, بعدين واحد منهم لكش اللي جنبو وقال له: يا ترى شو صار بالشوفير؟؟؟ 

قال له: لك انا الشوفير بس قلي شو القصة؟! 


     فيه عجوز حمصية طبّوا عليها حراميه وسرقو التلفزيون، قامت لحقتهم ركض عشان تعطيهيم الريموت كونترول 

حمصي فـتـح حـسـاب فـي الـبـنـك .... اعـطـوه بـطـاقـة صـراف الـكـتـرونـي .... راح غــلـّـفـهـا 


     حمصي يقول لأبوه: يابا، بدّي اكمّل دراستي برّا .... 

قال له أبوه: ما عندي مشكلة يابا، هلأ بخلـّي امك تفرشلك بالجنينة، بس انتبه من البرد 


    وحدة حمصية ضاعت شنطتها راحت تبلغ الشرطه قالولها ولا يهمك روحي البيت و إحنا بنطلع الشنطة  من تحت الارض. وهي رايحه شافت بالشارع عمال البلدية يحفرو، قالت لهم: شدّوا حيلكم يا شباب، الشنطة لونها بني                                                                     

       مرة واحد وجعه ضرسه قام راح الى طبيب حمصي وقال للدكتور: دخليك يا دكتور هالضرس عذبني كتير شوفلي صرفة معاه،  قام الدكتور خلعلوا كل اسنانه عدا الضرس المنخور، صُعق المريض وقال له شو عملت؟ 

قاله له الدكتور:  إيه، خليه مثل الكلب لحاله 


     مرة الحماصنة جمعوا تبرعات من بعضهم واشتروا قنبلة ليضربوها على حماه،  قام الطيار الحمصي طار وضرب القنبلة بنص حمص، قاموا سألوه بعدين،  ليش ضربت القنبلة بحمص؟ قال لهم: شو احنا دافعين دم قلبنا عالقنبلة لنضربها بحماه ؟؟!! 

       مرة الحماصنة سمعوا انو في عاصفة جاي على حمص، قاموا كتبوا لافتة وعلقوها بأول حمص ( درعا ترحب بكم ) 



     آخر حـِكـَم الحماصنة 

"إذا لم تكن ذئبا ً ....... فأنت حيوان آخر" 


     ما القاسم الشترك بين الحمصي الزكي و الديناصورات؟ 

الإثنين انقرضوا 


     واحد حمصي اشترى تكسي و فرحان فيها كتير، 

صاروا العالم يأشرولوا: (تكسي تكسي....؟)...وهو يقول: ( ايه بعرف بعرف....) 


     حمصي مسطول حامل كرتونة بيض شاف قشرة موز بالشارع قال يا حبيبي راحو البيضات 

     واحد حمصي شاف ناس متجمعين، راح يشوف شو في، قام ما قدر يفوت من كتر العجقة، قام شغـّل مخـّه وصرخ بالناس، زيح انت وياه، هاد ابن عمي ابن عمي  قامت الناس كلها وسعتلوا الطريق وفات قام لاقى حمار ميـّت 

    شرطي حمصي عم يركض ورا حرامي آم سبقو


----------



## nana25 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

:smi420: ممكن الترجمة لو  سمحت علشان تلاقى التعليقات هههههه :smi411:

بس بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## فادية (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلوين جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ايهاب مريد (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

هاي  ازيك  عاوز اتعرف عليكم
انا ايهاب
من القاهره


----------



## snoWhite2 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

بجد  فيهم  كام  واحده  كده  حلوين  اوووووى

بس  انا  عايزه  أعرف  هما  اللى من  حمص عندكم

زى الصعايده  عندنا  ؟؟

على اى  حال  شكرا  على النكت الجميله دى.


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

شكراً لمروركم الجميل يا nana - فادية - ايهاب و snoWhite  :36_3_16:

للذين لا يعرفون، الحماصنة عندنا هم  تماماً كالصعايدة في مصر... مظلومين عشان النكت كلها يتطلع عليهم
وعلى كل حال المرّة القادمة سوف اكتب النكت باللهجة المصرية لأني نسيت انّو في هذا المنتدى 99.99999999999 %  من الاخوة والأخوات مصريييييييييين.   بس عن جد طريقة كلامكم مهضومة اكثر من اي لهجة تانية "بحاول اقلدها بس ما بقدر"  ...​:fun_oops:


----------



## *sara* (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

هههههه

شكراا جزيلااا


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

ههههههههههههههه
ياحرام اهل حمص مظلومين
بس النكت حلوين بجد


----------



## رنا الياس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

النكت حلوين كتير وانا فهمتن لاني من سوريا ولسى في نكت كتير بتمنى تسمعنا ياها  وشكرا الك


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

هم مظلومين صح بس على فكرة بالحقيقة  هم شعي ذكي  
شكراً استفانوس ، سارة على التعليق​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

انا مش فاهم اي حاجه في الطعميه ياجماعه
هي الترجمه هتنزل امتي


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *



اهلا بك يا مانشستر  وشكراً لتعليقك هههههههههههههههه

ارجوك اقرأ تعليقي اللي كتبته في الصفحة الاولى...

وبالمناسبة ما معنى اسمك!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

مش عارف بس هو كل اصحابي بينادوني مانشستر
من زمان جايز علشان انا مسيطر شويه


----------



## jim_halim (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين جداً جداً .. 



> واحد حمصي شاف ناس متجمعين، راح يشوف شو في، قام ما قدر يفوت من كتر العجقة، قام شغـّل مخـّه وصرخ بالناس، زيح انت وياه، هاد ابن عمي ابن عمي قامت الناس كلها وسعتلوا الطريق وفات قام لاقى حمار ميـّت



و دي عجبتني قوي .. 

شكراً علي شوية الضحك الحلوين دول 


​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

اللي بعديه يعدددددددددددددددي


----------



## koka_jesus (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت عالحماصنة... وصلتني بالايميل اليوم تازة *

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة اوى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------

